# Platen blueprints?



## hellbound (Jan 17, 2008)

I am in search of blueprints (templates) for platens of all types. Sleeve, pocket, hat, leg, etc... does anyone have a standard set of these or are they not made to an industry standard?


----------



## DesignsToSigns (Aug 4, 2007)

This would be really nice actually, I could use it myself.


----------



## tpope (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.actionengineering.com/Useful Shirt Dimensions.pdf

Action Engineering-Home

Download the pdf for some help on standards. A look around the site will give you more ideas about custom platens


----------



## 027 STUDIO (Aug 22, 2015)

Any updated layout? Could be really useful, appreciate it in advance!


----------

